# SPOTTING ON 7dp5dt



## lilsparkles (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi girls,

In a tizzy today this afternoon I have gone to the loo and saw some spots of pinkish-red blood when I wiped. I was due AF two days ago but the cramping I had doesn't feel like the norm but the bleeding is saying something not right too! Its too late too be implantation bleeding right? 

I've gone and checked again and now nothing! I POAS this morning and got BFN.

Do you think its all over for me and AF is coming or something else??

thanks

sparkles 

xxxx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

lilsparkles I have read somewhere you can get implantation up to day 12 which you are. Hope that is what it is.     Good luck hun


----------



## lilsparkles (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Missy!

I hope so too  The blood has started to get heavier but defo a different consistency and a brighter redish / pink than my normal AF ( sorry TMI!!!)

So hoping its a late implater! Only a day and a bit to wait ...

Thanks

xx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

There's never any TMI anymore once you have been through what we have been through. I would leave it and test friday now to see if it changes    
I will have my fingers crossed it does.      Hopefully it will be a double BFP as i'm testing then too as i'm 11dp3dt today and too scared to test without DH home and that's his next day off.   
Good luck to us


----------



## lilsparkles (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Lovely ....         

Keeping everything crossed for you and let me know how you get on. Wishing you lots of baby dust and luck xx


----------



## lilsparkles (Jun 16, 2010)

How did you get on Missy? I got a BFN but I'm OK... just looking forward to next cycle

xxxx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

So sorry lilsparkles    this is such a tough journey. I got a BFN too    Hopefully it will work for us the next time.    Take care hun.


----------

